# Best Light Sealing Method for a closet door



## GreenisGrand (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey again folks,
I've got a design issue that I'm curious how you guys set up your rooms to light proof them.  I've been using panda film for the flowering room and it works, but it's in my basement so I don't go down there after the lights are out anyway (8pm) just to be safe, the veg room is right next to it but it's light proof in regards to the flowering room next to it, but not from the outside lights that light up my basement, so I have a problem keeping light from getting into the veg room. I've experimented with 18 hour lighting and 24 hour lighting, currently 18, and my issue is my sister kept going in the basement (after discussion she admitted to doing this 3 times) after lights were out and I'm afraid she's messed up all my hard work by turning on the basement lights that would definitely leak into the veg room, I really do not want a bunch of hermies. I'm already furious with her, she smokes my weed for free and she just ignores my request to keep the lights out after dark.

 So it's a typical door with panda film hanging on the inside, but it's not perfect, light leaks through the bottom.  Sorry if I repeated info, I just discovered this as she was going down there at 1am to use the treadmill. UGGGGH!

Any ideas guys? What do you do for a door that has all that space in the cracks for light to leak through?

Thanks again folks.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 15, 2012)

Yup use duct tape be actin like hinge and tape garbage bag across bottom of the door to act like a door sweep. But ifin its just yur vag room little extra light should hurt them should it? Its only in the flower stage yual gots to be careful. Good luck friend hope yual gets it dialed in the ways yual likes it.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

I would just run my veg light 24/7

No worry about the other light getting turned on, plus mj grows faster with less stretch with 24/7 over 18/6 lighting.ime


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2012)

light leaks in the veg room dont matter


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2012)

Just get a roll of weather stripping and use it in the door jams to seal out the light.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2012)

It is best to run your veg lights 24/7.  Running them 18/6 encourages stretch, lengthens the veg period and makes for less bud sites.  

However, in regards to your question, it does not matter if light is getting into your veg space when you turn the lights out.  You only need 100% dark during the dark period of flowering.


----------



## GreenisGrand (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, a lotta useful info guys, thanks! I have decided to go 24/7, as long as midnight light burps can't make them sexually confused haha then I feel a lot better about it. I'll try out a few of the ideas guys, very creative, thanks!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 16, 2012)

poke stick to fire anytime pilgrem.

BWD


----------

